# Breasts very sore on the side near armpits



## Eyes On Fire

Well AF was due on the 24th and still a no show. Amongst other symptoms. I've noticed very recently my boobs have started to get very sore/tender to the touch on the sides near the armpits and sometimes go all the way underneath my breasts. I've never felt anything like this before. Anyone else experiencing this? I've also got quite a few green veins that are a lot more noticeable. I feel that all my "symptoms" are pointing at pregnancy but so far I've only gotten BFNs. Could it still be too early at 4 days past AF? I mean I don't chart so I'm not sure when I ovulated.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well if you are getting BFN's you may of ovulated late and it threw off AF... Painful bbs/armpits can be early pregnancy symptom but I had those as well and AF hit me like a ton of bricks... Personally I would get a blood test done so I can find out for sure if I was pregnant or not... I hope AF stays away from you hun... 
AF and early pregnancy symptoms mock each other... hope to hear of your :bfp: soon :)

Wishing you the best FX'D this is your month :)


----------



## jaybaby

Eyes On Fire said:


> Well AF was due on the 24th and still a no show. Amongst other symptoms. I've noticed very recently my boobs have started to get very sore/tender to the touch on the sides near the armpits and sometimes go all the way underneath my breasts. I've never felt anything like this before. Anyone else experiencing this? I've also got quite a few green veins that are a lot more noticeable. I feel that all my "symptoms" are pointing at pregnancy but so far I've only gotten BFNs. Could it still be too early at 4 days past AF? I mean I don't chart so I'm not sure when I ovulated.

I'm with you, 3 days late, BFNS the day before and the day of, My breasts were sore in exactly the same place about 2 days ago, now it seems to have dissappeared. Still have a few veins though. I also had cramping last night and thought af was going to come but nothing. Hmm, I suppose we will just hav to wait.:hugs:


----------



## Eyes On Fire

I'm glad I'm not alone. When will you test again? I'm going to pick up a different brand of tests Tuesday evening and test again Wednesday morning if AF has yet to arrive before then.


----------



## jaybaby

Eyes On Fire said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone. When will you test again? I'm going to pick up a different brand of tests Tuesday evening and test again Wednesday morning if AF has yet to arrive before then.

Well, since it;s the 28th I was thinking about just holding off until the 1st to see if AF comes. Poor DH is going mad watching me constantly run out to get tests so I think i'll give him a break and wait a few days.


----------



## jesstula

Eyes On Fire said:


> Well AF was due on the 24th and still a no show. Amongst other symptoms. I've noticed very recently my boobs have started to get very sore/tender to the touch on the sides near the armpits and sometimes go all the way underneath my breasts. I've never felt anything like this before. Anyone else experiencing this? I've also got quite a few green veins that are a lot more noticeable. I feel that all my "symptoms" are pointing at pregnancy but so far I've only gotten BFNs. Could it still be too early at 4 days past AF? I mean I don't chart so I'm not sure when I ovulated.

sounds like a really good sign to me hun, i had this to and got a bfp last fri, so best of luck, i really hope its your month. xx


----------



## Eyes On Fire

jaybaby said:


> Eyes On Fire said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not alone. When will you test again? I'm going to pick up a different brand of tests Tuesday evening and test again Wednesday morning if AF has yet to arrive before then.
> 
> Well, since it;s the 28th I was thinking about just holding off until the 1st to see if AF comes. Poor DH is going mad watching me constantly run out to get tests so I think i'll give him a break and wait a few days.Click to expand...

It was OH's idea to go and get another test Tuesday evening if AF is still a no show. So I guess we'll see what happens. FXed for the both of us.


----------



## samj732

This is a super old thread, but I'm bumping it up so I don't start another one. Thank you Google search :)

I am having this problem, the sore boobs on the side near the armpits. It almost feels like there is a big old lump in there! They have been sore since O day. Anyone have any ideas? Like I said, I have google searched it but of course all that comes up is breast cancer sites, and I don't really think that's what it is? Lymph nodes maybe?


----------



## mymarley

There ARE lymph nodes in your underarms, and one right in the side of your breast near your underarm. It could totally be that.e's the 

ETA: I couldn't really scan in my anatomy textbook :dohh: but here's the best representation I could find online: https://columbiadoctors.photobooks.com/Health/images/ei_0290.jpg


----------



## samj732

Right, that looks to be right where it hurts. But why would they be swollen? And I swear they are harder right there?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Lymph nodes can be swollen for a number reasons. 

When I had a miscarriage in 2008, my breasts were only sore on the sides near my armpits. Never anywhere else.


----------



## samj732

I am totally freaked out. Should I see a doctor about this?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Can you feel the lymph nodes?


----------



## samj732

Idk what I'm feeling, but its definitely harder where it hurts.


----------



## kerrbear7183

It never hurts to get things checked out. Has it been hard there the whole time or is it new?


----------



## Mrssykes

I have this too! I am only 7dpo and have had it since about 2dpo. My breasts feel dense in the outter portion if that makes any sense. I have read that it could be early sign of pregnancy due to milk glands growing and preparing. I hope that's what it is for us both! Good luck, hoping you get your BFP!


----------



## samj732

I'm not sure if its been hard the whole time, but it sure is now. Both sides have hurt for almost two Weeks now tho. I'm going to call the doctor in the morning and see what they say. I hope it's a good sign too but it's scary at the same time!


----------



## justmeinlove

I've had that since 6dpo too and was pondering what it was a symptom of. I'm inclined to wait and see what happens when AF due (as I am assuming that if it comes, the achy will go)


----------



## samj732

Yes, I think I will just wait too. If it does get any worse, or the lumps get harder/bigger, I will be going in. But maybe this is just a sign AF is around the corner. It's just strange, and something I've never had before...


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. I totally have had this since like 2dpo!! It hurts only on the outskirts. And mostly my right boob! Really weird. I am 7dpo today. I hope we all get our BFP's!


----------



## samj732

Ugh, I caved. I used SMU and a FRER and got a BFN. I'm so upset, even though I know I can still get a + my odds are pretty low. Why am I having these strange symptoms and not getting pregs?


----------



## justmeinlove

sloshy sloshy hormones :|
Dr if they don't go once AF starts remember! HUGS! :)


----------



## samj732

Well, today they still hurt but it seems the pain is like... migrating? They are pretty tender almost all the way around now, but it was like the pain was moving. Gosh, I hope I'm pregs and just have a late sticker! And I have a HORRIBLE headache! This was one of the biggest symptoms I had before my MC. As much as I hate them, I hope I have another one tomorrow. Now I'm officially TTC crazy :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Heh! I hope you are too! Me similarly as I am getting Really tired of constantly feeling like Af is about to start and I need to get to the lol. At 11 dpo! If it does start now I'm going to the Dr!


----------



## justmeinlove

Loo!


----------



## Maybe_babie

This is happening to me too except af came on Sunday so I don't think it's a symptom for me. Although af has only lasted 3 days at most the last two times instead of the normal 7 days. 

Good luck, I really hope it's a symptom for you guys!!


----------



## Torres

My breasts started hurting like this last night before bed. They are still super sore this morning! This feeling reminds me of when I got my milk in with my daughter. Fx'ed it is a good sign and we all get our BFP's this month! Keep us posted everyone!


----------



## samj732

Well then I am praying to the milk gods that it is our glands working themselves up to lactate! :rofl: Today mine don't seem to hurt as bad as they have, but I haven't been poking and prodding at them for the last 12 hours either :haha:


----------



## bubbles26

hey there ! i know this thread is a bit old but just wanted to check in and see what the outcome was w/ your sore breasts ??? hoping all results were what you were all wanting to hear :thumbup:

i just did a google on it this morning and came across this thread so i thought i'd post trying to seek some more info...

mine have been sore for almost a month now on and off but last night they were SUPER dooper sore... it's more consistant now these past few days...

my AF has been whacky now for a while so my doc put me on a new pill and i've noticed a pattern that since i have been on that my breasts have been super tender. i'm thinking maybe that could be a reason ?? i had crazy cramping going on but got my period after and the doc says cramping was constipation ... i NEVER heard of that before and didn't know it could cause so much pain ...

but this boob thing is starting to drive me crazy ... i'm meant to be due for AF now-ish ... am thinking if it's not here tomorrow to maybe start thinking about another option of what it could be ??????? :baby:

otherwise maybe a visit to the doc again about these pill symptoms... :nope:

i read somewhere that a cyst is a possible reason for breasts to be sore ??
and your AF but i've never had sore breasts before w/ AF.


----------



## samj732

Well I got AF last cycle and about the 2nd day of AF the soreness went away. They are sore again this cycle like they were last cycle, but today they are so tender I can't stand to even touch them and almost cried when I ran into a doorway earlier. (I'm kinda klutzy :haha:) I've tried to google it and from what I've found progesterone can cause breast tenderness and that is the dominate hormone after you O to AF. So, I'm just hoping I have high progesterone because that's not really a bad thing!!


----------

